# Looking for a game in Woodbridge



## Agamemnon_Tiefer (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm looking for a gaming group in the 30s+ age range.  Ideally, I'd like to play a setting specific game, say Planescape, but I'm open to Eberron.  I'm still green when it comes to digesting the 3.5 rules, but I'm willing to learn.  A low - mid level start is near perfect with heavy emphasis on role-play and character development.

Best case scenario: Saturday (sparcely) and Sunday (main) play.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 19, 2006)

Chantilly too far?

We're still looking to add a player to our Tuesday night game in
Chantilly. We are very close to the Game Parlor, and we have a great
space all to ourselves.

I run the D&D 3.5 game, and we will be trading off between a high-level
campaign (~18th) and a new 1st level campaign set to start on the 29th.

If you are interested send me an email - jcpdsgn at yahoo dot com

MX


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got a group that plays in Dale City every other week on Friday nights starting at 8pm and going roughly till Midnight.  We just finished that introductory Eberron adventure found in the Eberron campaign setting and everyone is still 1st level.  Our group is getting a bit on the big side (6 players plus the DM) but one of the players I don't believe is very dedicated to playing and another player who may not stay with us because he has to hike down 95S from Alexandria on a Friday night (YUCK!!!).  Also because the majority of us are 30+ and have kids usually there is someone who can't make it.
We are actually looking for another player who doesn't mind DM'ing.  Right now I am the only DM and I do from time to time like to just show up and play.  We all are familiar with 2e AD&D and 3.X so if you like to DM and are more comfortable with 2e, no problem.

You can check out our Yahoo! Group at: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/WoodbridgeDND/


----------

